# Is anyone a kitchen fitter or can advise me



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

So in the process of fitting a kitchen which we've almost completed however I'm confused regarding the end panel for an integrated kitchen unit


So for example we have two 600mm units and next to this will be an 600mm integrated unit . But how do I fix the work top over the integrated uni and the end panel. 

I don't want to make a housing as then the front I don't have any panels to cover the wood if that makes sense

And I assume the worktop will not "rest on the end panel"

Please help thanks


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a kitchen fitter though I've fitted my own kitchen many years ago and can offer advice from my current kitchen. 

Your worktop will rest on your end panel you should be able to secure it with a bracket. Same way as you'll secure your end panel to the floor. The door of your integrated unit / appliance will then attach to the end panel or the 600mm unit next to it dependant on what side your units are to the integrated appliance.

Hope this makes sense and sure someone who us an actual fitter rather than DIYer will come along.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. Is it safe to rest on an end panel as the panel is prob half an inch?


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

I fit a few kitchens for work but not all the time, you mention an integrated unit, is this an appliance, dishwasher/washing machine/fridge freezer? If so the door will usually hang on to the dw/wm and fridge. The end panel will need to be placed to allow said appliance to slide into the gap required, fix it to the floor and worktop using a couple of L shape brackets top and bottom to hold it in place. If you place the brackets just far enough back you won't even see them, hope that helps, any issues put up a pic and I'll try and help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just to add when the end panel goes on and is fixed in should take a lot of weight but you could put some 2x1 batton on the wall under the worktop to support it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Perfect. So it's the L brackets I need to use and then rest the worktop on the panel. Ensuring panel is secured to floor and work top using small brackets 

Oh and it's a washing machine


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, but it is worth, as Chris says, to put a timber baton on the wall to give support to the worktop as well


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

So the door should just hang on the front of the washing machine, should have all the fixings supplied and then follow the template to line up the door front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris9980 said:


> So the door should just hang on the front of the washing machine, should have all the fixings supplied and then follow the template to line up the door front
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that bit I'm fine with. I just couldn't get my head around how the worktop balances without a unit and using an end panel


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Yes, but it is worth, as Chris says, to put a timber baton on the wall to give support to the worktop as well


Silly question

But like a horizontal wooded Batton on the wall so the worktop sits on it right?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

When I did my first kitchen I was probably over safe however it was a cheap kitchen but lasted me 13 year without any issues. I attahed all units to the walls and floor with L brackets to be extra secure.

For the end panel as Chris says I had a baton supporting at at the rear and basically fitted 6 L brackets two to secure it on to the floorboards, two to secure it on to the work surface and another two attaching it to the wall :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

RP84 said:


> Silly question
> 
> But like a horizontal wooded Batton on the wall so the worktop sits on it right?


Yes that's right.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks all. Appreciate the replies

Any tips for securing end panels to the unit to ensure it's a perfect fit?


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

To be honest, just secure it to the bottom of the worktop and floor with L brackets and slide the machine in, gap usually will be 600 mm as the machines are normally 595 mm. That way if you ever need to get the thing out it won't be stuck to anything that will stop it from just sliding out. Also will mean the gaps between the doors should/will all be equal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

